# New SWOAPE Website and Forum



## MatPat

The SWOAPE Website and Forum are now operational!

As stated by Don in this post, the forum uses phpBB software (like GCAS and CAFE) and should be fairly familiar to everyone. When first registered, you will have limited access to the board. You will have "read only" access to the Club Business and Classified Forums. Send me a PM after you register and I will get you updated to the SWOAPE Member Group, where you will get normal access to the above forums and increased PM storage 

The SWOAPE Forum includes the standard Prosilver and Subsilver2 "styles" and I have added a couple more "styles" called fisubice, fisubsilver2 and eTech to give everyone a chance to personalize the forum a bit. fisubice and fisubsilver2 are variations of the subsilver2 theme but I seem to like them a bit more than the "standard" options that come with the software. eTech is a bit more "contrasty" and may be easier ro read for those with vision problems.


----------



## mistergreen

nice looking site.


----------



## orlando

Well done, with a great bunch of folks.


----------



## t2000kw

I think the idea is to make the new site our "regular" site, so if you're a local member in the Cincinnati-Dayton-Columbus area, you'll want to get on board. Local members who have been at some of our meetings will have access to some parts of the board that won't be open to the general public, too. 

I'm not sure how we'll verify if a person is "local enough" but I'm sure that everyone who has attended at least one of our meetings will be considered local. I'm sure Matt will work this out if he hasn't already.


----------



## MatPat

t2000kw said:


> I think the idea is to make the new site our "regular" site, so if you're a local member in the Cincinnati-Dayton-Columbus area, you'll want to get on board. Local members who have been at some of our meetings will have access to some parts of the board that won't be open to the general public, too.


Everyone who registers on the new forum will be a "Registered User" and will get "read only" access to the Club Business (Group Buys, Events and Topics Forums) and Classifieds forums meaning they won't be able to start a new thread or post a response in those forums. If you are already a club member, send me a PM and I will get you added to the SWOAPE Member Group. Once a member, you will be able to post in those two forums and you will have increased PM storage too.



t2000kw said:


> I'm not sure how we'll verify if a person is "local enough" but I'm sure that everyone who has attended at least one of our meetings will be considered local. I'm sure Matt will work this out if he hasn't already.


I know all of the existing club members so it shouldn't be too hard to verify everyone  It is highly possible I will miss someone so if I miss upgrading you to a SWOAPE Group Member, send me a PM


----------



## t2000kw

Is anyone else having problems replying to an existing thread, starting a new topic, or using the PM feature on the new forums web site?


----------



## jennfier

t2000kw said:


> Is anyone else having problems replying to an existing thread, starting a new topic, or using the PM feature on the new forums web site?


Yes, I am. But since Matt is probably still without power, he probably won't be able to fix it. I'm sure it has something to do with his configuring the subsilver for the gallery feature.


----------



## t2000kw

Unfortunately, I only know about how to set it up without additional options (nothing about adding the themes and such) or I might try to see what I can do. I also don't think I have the admin privileges I would need anyway for that sort of tinkering. Since Matt's into this anyway and is probably the only person who knows what he's done so far, I think we'll have to just wait.

I didn't know Dayton got hit with the storm like Columbus did. Most of the news coverage from Columbus was about Columbus. Some there will not have power restored until sometime on Sunday, and that's just an estimate from the power company. Ice was sold out in most Columbus locations; many gas stations were without power, too. 

We're fortunate that we're in a spot that rarely loses power and is the first to get fixed. Just two blocks away they lose power during bad storms but they get it restored within hours in most cases. We lost power for 1/2 second a day before the storm but I think AEP was doing some line maintenance in the neighborhood. No loss at all during the actual windstorm. For all of the mess it made I wish we had some rain come along with the wind so I wouldn't have to water the rose and hop gardens in a few days.


----------



## info scavenger

Pretty much all of south western ohio is without power. Unfortunately I live on the edge of town, first to lose power and the last to get it back (for the moment wi fi and power compliments of the local bowling ally). I have two brothers in Cincinnati, they don't expect to get power back until Sunday. Who would of thought the Ohio valley would have hurricane force winds to deal with, I personally would rather had some rain. I'm doing small water changes hoping to keep everything alive. I don't know what else to do, I'm to new to the hobby to have any experience to fall back on.
Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## jennfier

In Lebanon, the power was out only about 4 hours. Thank goodness that's how long we were locked out (over dependent on garage door letting us in). Cell phone coverage was dismal that day and of course, home phones were dependent on electricity; was running on gas fumes when we found a single gas pump still operating in miles around. In Centerville, Kettering, Dayton area, there are spots with power but many are still without power today. There are also those whose power is out due to power lines down from neighbors' trees. South of Lebanon is also spotty.

Water changes sound good enough. Agitate the water surface from time to time if you see fish struggling. Minimize feeding to minimize waste.


----------



## MatPat

jennfier said:


> Yes, I am. But since Matt is probably still without power, he probably won't be able to fix it. I'm sure it has something to do with his configuring the subsilver for the gallery feature.


My apologies to everyone...I was working on the forum when we lost power on Sunday and we still do not have power. They are saying we should have power by the end of the weekend but I'm not optimistic. Every neighborhood around us currently has power but we do not. That makes me think it is a bit more complicated than a downed power line, at least in our little area.

Thanks to one of my neighbors, I have use of a generator tonight and during the day tomorrow. I spent the last couple of hours finding and running extension cords around the house so I can get some filtration going on the tanks. Now that the tanks are taken care of, I'll see if I can get the SWOAPE Forum running again.

Does anyone have a spare generator they're not using?


----------



## MatPat

I think the forum is up and running now...you should be able to post messages again


----------

